# IVF discussion on the Wright Stuff coming up



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone watching the Wright Stuff? Dr Robert Winston on so having a phone in whether IVF is a blessing or a curse. 
PP on standby! 
PL x


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Why does Mathew Wright keep going on about IVF as a "safety net"? I don't know anyone with that attitude!!


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hoorah for RW telling that woman about adoption and older mothers!!! That told her! 

PL x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Ooo I missed it! Can you give a summary, Poodlelover?


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Hollybags

Here goes...The topic was "IVF:a blessing or a curse".  RW thinks IVF used too quickly and couples should seek more investigations before go down that route. He thinks it's far too expensive and that ICSI being used too much. App there's a 30% chance of IVF babies having health problems. He also said younger women freezing their eggs was a waste of time and money and that more £ should be spent on researching how to prolonged natural fertility. 
Some silly c*w phoned in who had children young and referred to the older (than her at 25) IVF mums as "geriatrics" who were costing the NHS more than younger mums and they should adopt instead. Turns out she was adopted and thought that there were babies not being adopted due to people choosing IVF . RW disagreed totally and said older mums do not cost NHS more, it's the teenage mums who are expensive, and told her that adoption is not for everyone and people think they will get a baby if they adopt and that is not the case. There were a couple of other people who phoned in to say IVF had been a blessing~ one of whom had been one of RW's patients! On the whole it didn't make me as mad as I was expecting~ just Matthew Wright going on about IVF being seen as a "safety net" by career women 
PL x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Thankyou, that's very interesting! x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Girls

I saw that too- that silly woman made me     but like you sat Robert Winston was having none of it!! 

I thought he was fantastic!!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I didnt c it.didnt mw hav ivf within his 1st marriage.he has said he had counsellin when the relationship ended.he makes out he hates kids but think it an act!he is engaged again so lets c if his attitude changes


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I've just watched it - recorded it. Matthew Wright also said that having watched his wife-to-be go through an ectopic, he didn't see it as a blessing ( a caller had said she'd had an ectopic at a young age and so saw it as a good thing that she knew early on she'd need fertility txt) - and so I wonder if they were ttc or if it was an accident. You can tell he loves children really - he's always mentioning his nieces and nephews. RW was FANTASTIC!! He said that the fertility industry was very manipulative, and he couldn't understand where the high costs came from -and he knows the procedures inside out. He said women with blocked tubes should be offered an op to clear their tubes before the offer of ivf - but it was time consuming and didn't generate as much money and so consultants tend to go straight to the ivf route. He said that sometimes ICSI is used when not really needed, to raise a bit of extra money. He also said that couples should go to University Hospital clinics to get a really good diagnosis before starting txt if they haven't been given a reason for their infertility, as they take a more academic view.


----------

